#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > سوال: نحوه نصب  xp mode در ویندوز 10

## غفور

با سلام
امیدوام تاپیک درست زده باشم و مفهوم رسونده باشم
مشکل بنده اینه که چطور می توانم در ویندوز 10      64 بیتی میتوان ویندوز مجازی استفاده کنم به که بتونم برنامه هایی امثال داروخانه یا را بتوانم استفاده کنم
با ویندوز 8 و 7 مشکلی ندارم .

----------

*MohammaD.R98*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
مراحل زیر رو انجام بدین:
1- xp mode را از لینک زیر دانلود کنید: 
download XP mode
full_1_de6453086983fa67f6f13e96aa571209.png
نسخه ای که N دارد فاقد windows media player هست.
2- نرم افزار 7-zip را دانلود و نصب نمایید.
3- فایلی که در مرحله 1 دانلود کردید را با zip-7 اکستراکت کنید.

full_4_9bb73fb8041d560ac591f7cf53083c85.png

4- وارد پوشه ای که اکستراکت کرده اید شوید و فایل xpm را پیدا کنید. بر روی آن راست کلیک کرده و 7-zip > Open archive را انتخاب کنید.

full_5_812c493bb5181d14663ad80b1f0fc5ec.png 
5- فایل VirtualXPVHD را پیدا کنید (مطابق عکس زیر) آن را در پوشه ای اکستراکت نمایید و نامش را به VirtualXPVHD.vhd تغییر دهید.

full_6_43e2dadcf8e2f47647ba66af675aeeda.png

6- اکنون می توانید تمام فایلهای قبلی را حذف نمایید. ما فقط به VirtualXPVHD.vhd نیاز داریم. حالا می توانید فایل vhd را با مجازی ساز virtualbox یا Hyper-V اجرا کنید.
چون virtualbox چند باگ کوچک بر روی ویندوز 10 دارد من Hyper-V را آموزش می دم به شما.
7- نرم افزار Hyper-V را بر روی ویندوز 10 فعال کنید. می توانید آن را در مسیر زیر پیدا کنید:
*Control Panel* > *Programs* > *Turn Windows features on or off
full_2_5ca7137af8b2ca792dc64ee960d32bff.png 
full_19_a5d31d3aa7b6587d5a0b681746860e98.png

8-* حال سیستم نیاز به ری استارت دارد. بعد از ری استارت Hyper-V را اجرا کنید. در بعضی از بایوس ها نیاز به فعال کردن گزینه virtualization هست. یعنی اگر بایوس شما چنین گزینه ای دارد باید وارد شوید و آن را enable کنید. در بایوس های مختلف ممکن است اسامی مختلفی داشته باشد ولی معمولا به یکی از این نام ها هست: Virtualization, Data Execution Prevention (DEP), and SLAT

9- برای اینکه مطمئن بشید سخت افزار شما زا Hyper-V پشتیبانی می کند یا نه systeminfo.exe را در cmd اجرا کنید. قسمت زیر Hyper-V Requirements باید مانند زیر باشد:


```

VM Monitor Mode Extensions: Yes
Virtualization Enabled In Firmware: Yes
Second Level Address Translation: Yes
Data Execution Prevention Available: Yes
```

10- از طریق گزینه run در ویندوز Hyper-V Manager یا Virtmgmt.msc را تایپ کنید و اینتر کنید تا اجرا شود. از سمت چپ گزینه KSHV را انتخاب کنید.

large_18_5229623435398c80bded3c7121372c57.png


11- اگر نیاز دارید که در ویندوز مجازی اینترنت داشته باشید باید از طریق گزینه Action > Virtual Switch Manager یک سوییچ مجازی بسازید. مطابق عکس زیر از قسمت مربوطه کارت شبکه فیزیکی خودتون رو انتخاب کنید و مطمئن بشید گزینه Allow management operating system to share this network adapter تیک خورده است.

large_17_82a5c909c3cf8ac5b1edf7a56ff8ecec.png

اگر بعد از اتمام نصب ویندوز xp شما اینترنت نداشت طبق لینک زیر بررسی کنید تا اینترنت وصل شود:
How to add an XP Mode Virtual Machine to Windows 1 (or 8) using Hyper-V

12 - حال یک ماشین جدید باید بسازید به این صورت: Action > New > Virtual Machine
next بزنید و یک نام برای آن انتخاب کنید
در صفحه بعد گزینه Generation 1 را انتخاب کنید. Generation 2 فقط برای ویندوز 8 64-bit استفاده میشود.
صفحه بعد مقدار رم مورد نیاز خودتان را انتخاب کنید. 512 MB یا 1024 MB
صفحه بعد برای تنظیمات شبکه و اینترنت هست. اگر نیاز به اینترنت دارید این گزینه را هم تنظیم نمایید.
اکنون فایل VirtualXPVHD.vhd را که در مراحل قبل بدست آوردیم به عنوان هارد انتخاب می کنیم. مانند عکس زیر

large_7_753314a1cac59763cbf945b05fef7dc4.png


next بزنید و کار تمام است. حال ویندوز مجازی خود را با زدن کلید connect مطابق عکس زیر اجرا گنید.

large_8_4716b9cc6e914870aa5d6476926fb7fb.png

و استارت بزنید :

large_9_ed2218053fcd65cea6045f9cd31ff357.png


نویسنده: آرمین نکویی

----------

*AMD*,*estqlale*,*farzad_yousefi*,*hamedssg*,*MohammaD.R98*,*morypory*,*NPTiak*,*reza_rojin*,*shahkoh*,*غفور*

----------


## jaber_2020

> با سلام
> امیدوام تاپیک درست زده باشم و مفهوم رسونده باشم
> مشکل بنده اینه که چطور می توانم در ویندوز 10      64 بیتی میتوان ویندوز مجازی استفاده کنم به که بتونم برنامه هایی امثال داروخانه یا را بتوانم استفاده کنم
> با ویندوز 8 و 7 مشکلی ندارم .



سلام     
با برنامه VMWare Workstation میتونید ویندوز مجازی نصب کنید و مشکلتون حل خواهد شد

----------

*رضاعلیخانی*

----------


## غفور

سلام
با این راه حل نمیشه واسه ویندز 10 جواب نمیده  ارور میده
بااین روشی که جناب نکویی فرمودن فک کنم بهتر بشه جواب گرفت . تو سایت خارجی یافته بودم متاسفانه فقط در حد تئوری بود که خیلی متوجه نشدم.خوشبختانه جناب نکویی محبت کردن آموزش تصویری قرار دادن.

----------


## reza_rojin

http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/u-v/Virtua...rar?1551133149


*VirtualBox* نرم افزاری که امکان اجرای چند سیستم عامل مجازی را در یک سیستم عامل فراهم می کند. برای مثال امکان اجرای لینوکس را در ویندوز فراهم می کند بدون این که لازم باشد سیستم ریست شود و یا منوی خاصی برای نوع فرمت بندی هارد تعریف شود. VirtualBox که از محیط کاربری بسیار ساده ای نیز بهره می برد حجم متناسب تری نسبت به نرم افزارهای مشابه دارد. VirtualBox نیز تقریبا از تمامی سیستم عامل ها پشتیبانی می کند. Windows, Linux, Macintosh , DOS و بقیه انواع سیستم عامل ها به طور کامل در این ابزار پشتیبانی خواهند شد. نکته جالب در مورد این نرم افزار که حتی قادر است تا ویندوز 7 را هم پشتیبانی کند تا کاربران بتوانند به راحتی ابتدا آن را به صورت مجازی آمایش کنند.
در برنامه VirtualBox به راحتی می توان تمامی اجزای سخت افزاری را برای استفاده از نرم افزار برای سیستم عامل ها محدود و تنظیم نمود. ضمن این که می توان بخشی از هارد دیسک را به صورت مجازی برای سیستم عامل ها با فرمت خاصی در نظر گرفت در حالی که به اصل فضا هیچ خدشه ای وارد نمی شود.

*ویژگی های VirtualBox*قابلیت نصب 15 نوع ویندوز و 24 نوع لینوکس و 17 سیستم عامل دیگرقابلیت انتقال فایل بین سیستم عامل اصلی و نصب شدهقابلیت برقراری شبکه بدون هیچ تنظیمات خاصی بین دو سیستمقابلیت کار با پورت USB در سیستم عامل نصب شدهقابلیت نصب انواع ویندوز و لینوکس سرورامکان حرکت و انتقال خودکار موس و کیبورد بین سیستم عاملهاامکان عکس گرفتن از محیط سیستم عامل نصب شدهامکان استفاده از فایل ISO و درایو CD‌ و DVD برای نصب سیستم عاملامکان تعیین اندازه رم و هارد برای هر کامپیوتر مجازیامکان کار با فلاپی درایوامکان به اشتراک گذاری یک فولدر بین سیستم عامل اصلی و نصب شدهامکان اجرای چندین سیستم عامل در یک زمان در صورت کافی بودن رمنصب درایورهای مناسب در سیستم عامل نصب شدهامکان نصب سیستم عامل داس (DOS)امکان دسترسی مستقیم به سیستم عامل نصب شده از روی سیستمی دیگر

http://dl2.soft98.ir/soft/u-v/Virtua...rar?1551133149

----------


## MohammaD.R98

باسلام و درود خدمت اعضای محترم این فوروم
 ممنون از جناب استارتر تاپیک ک این سوال رو مطرح کردن و من هم توی نت خیلی دنبال چنین مطلبی بودم ک بتونم XP رو روی ویندوز 10 سوار کنم.
و تشکر فراوان و بسیار زیاد از جناب نکویی ک این آموزش رو قدم ب قدم قرار دادن.
ویندوز خودم 10 هستش و از این راه ک ایشون گذاشته بودن رفتم و همه چیز درست و ب خوبی انجام شد.
فقط از جناب نکویی خواهش دارم ک اگر براشون مقدور هست تنظیمات مربوط ب نصب سخت افزار روی این ویندوزر مجازی رو هم بگن. منظورم نصب درایور ها هستش. ایا باید دستی نصب کنیم یا از تنظیمات همین برنامه میشه فعالشون کرد؟
و بعد این ک چه جوری میشه از ویندوز اصلی به این ماشین مجازی فایل ردوبدل کرد؟
کارت صدا و گرافیک هیچی روش نصب نیست!
میخوایم ک ایناهم روش نصب باشه

انشاالله بتو.نم در کنار اعضای این سایت به فعالیت بپردازم.
خیلی خیلی ممنون
 :نحوه نصب  xp mode در ویندوز 10:

----------


## amirgoogle

به نظرم یه پوشه داره توی my document یا اینکه از خود ماشین مجازی import کنید.

----------

